# Full Moon -- Now What?



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Does Moon Phases Have Much Affect On Hunting Yotes During The Day? ----- Has anyone called predators into fields and get them close enough to see and kill without the use of a light?


----------



## marcwa (Feb 23, 2010)

I love hunting on a clear night and a full moon. You can see them a lot better, but you do need a spotlight just when you are ready to shoot. Also this all depends on how you are set up.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Even in low light there is nothing better than a 30 mm tube with a big objective lens to help with the low light, we can not use artifical light or night vision so having snow on the ground helps.


----------



## backyardsniper (Feb 27, 2010)

I took one last night about 1 hour after sunset using a new ziess 3.5-10x44 conquest. we also are not allowed to use artificial ligth and even hunting withotu it after dark is questionable we spoke with a local game warden and he said basically if he caught you and you said you were coyote hunting you better *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* well have a dead coyote haha. however i was very impressed with the performance of the ziess it was only abotu a 50yd shot with a 257 wby as i have not yet bought a dedicated varmint rig. I am very new to the game though I have killed a few coyotes while deer hunting but that was my first coyote while actually calling them. So wi would appreciate any info tips or techniqes that anyone would like to give me thanks


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

just remember if you can see better at nite so can they,,so watch your set up,camo,movement


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I killed two last night with no artificial light. Both were killed at less than 20 yds with a shotgun. I like the full moon for night hunting. If you are going to hunt during the day around a full moon try midday instead of early morning.


----------



## n.w.missouri (Feb 26, 2010)

Love hunting in the moonlight especially in snow


----------

